# Quia fecit mihi magna qui potens est



## chatkigazouille

Hello all,

I would like to understand the sense of the word magna in this phrase, taken from the Magnificat of the blessed Mother:

"Quia fecit mihi magna qui potens est"

The traditional Catholic translation in English is as follows:

"Because He that is mighty hath done great things to me"

Are my assumptions correct:
1) Magna is an adjective, translated as "great things" as it is in singular accusative neuter form,
2) There is no word in this phrase that literally means "things"
3) However, "things" is implied in "magna" having such declension under 1), in this case, it could function as a nominal adjective (e.g. the good, the bad, the beautiful)

Appreciate the help,
Thanks


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

chatzigazouille has understood this _magna_ correctly; but it should perhaps be pointed out that the dative _mihi_ (which accurately renders Luke's original Greek μοι ('moi')) can be, and perhaps should be, better translated as '_for_ me' rather than '_to_ me'—as it is given in the (Catholic) Jerusalem Bible.

Incidentally, this has alerted me to a mistranslation in the Anglican _Book of Common Prayer _(1549/1662), which in the Order for Evening Prayer (i.e., Vespers, usually in English called 'Evensong') gives 'For He that is mighty hath magnified me'; though not in the King James Bible of 1611 ('For He that is mighty hath done to me great things'). I am surprised that this has not been more widely noticed.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> chatzigazouille has understood this _magna_ correctly


Really? Isn't it neuter plural?


chatkigazouille said:


> it is in singular accusative neuter form,


'Magnum' (singular) is a great thing/something great, 'Magna' (plural) = great things.


----------



## Scholiast

@bearded # 3:


bearded said:


> Isn't it neuter plural?


Of course it is. I was too careless in my reading of the original post.


----------



## chatkigazouille

bearded said:


> Really? Isn't it neuter plural?
> 
> 'Magnum' (singular) is a great thing/something great, 'Magna' (plural) = great things.


That is right I'm sorry it *is* in plural. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## exgerman

> can be, and perhaps should be, better translated as '_for_ me' rather than '_to_ me'



Surely, when He who is_ potens_ sent the angel Gabriel to impregnate her, he did it to her, not for her.


----------



## chatkigazouille

exgerman said:


> Surely, when He who is_ potens_ sent the angel Gabriel to impregnate her, he did it to her, not for her.



God did not send the angel to impregnate her, rather to announce the news to the blessed Mother that she is chosen to bear Jesus Christ. 

I don't see how your comment is useful to the discussion, if not just a try at being snarky by being blasphemous, and by stating something that is not even correct.


----------



## exgerman

I didn't intend to be snarky. I just wanted to point out that_ to her_ is just as valid an interpretation as _for he_r.


----------

